# DIY: INA Aluminum Oil Filter Housing and External Oil Cooler



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, I thought it was time for me to do a DIY on the INA Engineering oil filter housing I purchased. After hearing all the stories and seeing first hand people breaking their stock plastic oil filter housings, I thought I would try this setup out. After I installed this kit I only drove it for a few days before I took the car off the road for a complete rebuild, so I don’t have any long term reviews but I know INA did extensive testing before releasing it.

Now the usual disclaimers, I’m not responsible if you damage your car or hurt yourself as this is only a guide. If you don’t feel comfortable doing it after reading this diy, take it to any knowable shop and get it done right.

1.	Jack car up on suitable jack stands
2.	Remove oil drain plug and drain oil
3.	Reinstall drain plug
4.	Remove just the oil filter cover and the oil filter
5.	Remove lower radiator hose to drain coolant, you may need to remove the coolant res cap to allow a full flush 
6.	Reinstall lower intercooler hose
Now that all the fluids are out we can get to work.
7. Follow the first 20 steps in the APR intercooler diy (http://www.goapr.com/support/trans_fsi_ic_manual.pdf ) to remove the front bumper and to pull the radiator support forward to make getting access to the oil filter housing easier.
8.	Remove the electrical connector from the oil filter housing.
9.	Remove coolant hose from the oil cooler and also from the coolant pipe
10.	Remove the 2 coolant pipes in front of the oil filter housing. There should be 1 tq screw on one and 1 nut on the other. Just push them out of the way for now.
11.	Remove the vent hose for the housing.
12.	Remove the oil temp sensor on the oil filter housing.
13.	Remove the 4 bolts holding the oil cooler to the oil filter housing.
14.	Remove the 6 bolts holding the oil filter housing to the block.









Now that everything has been removed take a minute to look at this paper weight that Volkswagen made. It’s very flimsy and I’m surprised more people don’t have problems with it. Now back to work.

15.	Clean and prep the area of the block where the adapter plate will go.









16.	Install the supplied plug into the side of the adaptor plate.









17.	Install the supplied o ring into the machined grove in the back of the plate.









18.	Carefully install the plate with the 1 bolt through the hole on the driver side of the plate. Be careful to use the correct amount of silicone to seal the plate to the block and that the o ring is seated properly or you could risk oil contamination.
19.	Take the modified 1.8t oil filter housing and the other gasket and install it on the adaptor plate. It is secured by 4 10mm bolts which are supplied.
20.	Install the oil sensor into the housing and connect the electrical connector.









21.	Install the plug located on top of the housing.








22.	Now take the supplied adaptor and thread it onto the oil filter housing shaft, sandwiching the external oil cooler to the oil filter housing (rubber gasket facing up).









23.	Now thread on the metal filter and the oil filter housing is done.

















Now it’s time to take a beer break and think of where you would like to install the oil cooler core. I installed mine in front of the bumper side of the radiator because I don’t have a stock intercooler or ac condenser there anymore. 

















My original plan was to mount in in front of the driver side wheel well and weld together an air directing shroud. INA does have a shroud available for that location but is a custom order feel free to pm INA on pricing. 
I’m not going to get into how to PROPERLY assemble AN fittings but a simple Google search will go far. Just realize if you do not assemble them properly you will leak oil.

24.	Just mount your core in the desired location and run your lines. Be careful not to bend or kink the lines as that will restrict flow and will not allow the kit to perform to its maximum potential.
25.	Reinstall the radiator shroud and all connectors just like in the APR diy.
26.	Fill your oil and check the level.
27.	Fill your coolant res and make sure to properly burp the system or you risk overheating. 

You are now finally done. Just start your car and check for leaks and enjoy a metal oil filter and cooler oil temps.

I hope you found this diy helpful and feel free to pm me or INA with any questions or concerns.


----------



## dzolotnyuk (Jan 14, 2011)

*need help on finding parts*

hey am working on 01 audi a4 1.8T and got un engine for 08 vw passat and ran in into a problem with installing the oil filter adapte. just wanted to know where can i order the adapter plate to mount 1.8 onto 2.0
thanks


----------

